# Advanced Open Water Class -- Dive the USS ORISKANY!!!



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I've planned an Advanced Open Water class for the first weekend in June! If you are looking to gain more experience after your Open Water certification, get out to the USS Oriskany, or develop your skills for spearfishing or other underwater adventures, this is the class for you! 

On Friday June 5th, I'll be leading a navigation & night dive. You should meet here at MBT 4:15pm if you want to jump in!

On Saturday June 6th, we'll be doing a shore-based dive (springs or beach). We'll cover search & recovery, photography (byoc - bring your own camera), and I'll give you my tips on good buoyancy. We'll be meeting at the shop at 8am.

On Sunday June 7th, we'll be heading to the USS Oriskany!! We'll tackle subjects like deep, wreck, and boat diving. Plus, this is the LARGEST ARTIFICIAL REEF IN THE WORLD!!! Spots are limited, so call MBT Divers to get onboard. We'll meet at 7:15am

It is HIGHLY suggested that you have your Nitrox certification before completing any of these dives, we teach a Nitrox class EVERY Monday at 6pm.


----------

